# She's PEEING ON EVERYTHING! (Edited - w/ vet update)



## Mollikins (Feb 17, 2007)

In the past 2 days my cat has decided to pee EVERYWHERE.

She has peed on my bed two times - peed on both of my pillows......Climbed in the laundry basket and peed two times on my clothes.......and peed on my couch. 

What the heck????????????? Why all of a sudden?

Could it be the new litterbox she got last week? Does she maybe not like it?

Could it be that I finally brought home the guy I have been dating and she was trying to follow him around and we kept telling her to go on (he's allergic to cats - but not so bad if they aren't touching him.) 

#1 HOW do I get the cat pee out? I put fabreeze (A lot of it) over everything she peed on. I made her sniff it (I didn't rub her nose in it - I just made her sniff) - and I said NO really loudly and then placed her in her cat box for each time she did this.

#2 HOW do I get this to stop?

She goes to the vet tomorrow - - they may not do her surgery since she's in heat - but I'm also going to ask the vet if there could be something wrong with her to all of a sudden make her pee everywhere!


UPDATE:

I took Molly to the vet, and #1 she IS in heat and #2 she does have something wrong with her bladder.

The vet said this is why she hasn't been letting me pick her up. (Remember that post - she used to let me pick her up but lately she growls and hisses) She was purring when the vet was petting her and when the vet was petting her stomach, but when the vet pressed her bladder, she hissed and turned to bite the vet. So the vet then waited and touched around and Molly was fine - but when she touched her bladder again, Molly got mad. 

So, they kept her and are doing something called a cysto. I have to go to work and then when I am finished, I have to call the vet to find out what she found out about my cat.

Then we are rescheduling to get her spayed. I got a muffins certificate, so it's only costing me $52 to have her spayed!!

Cross your fingers that they can figure out what's wrong with Molly and get her help - I now feel REALLY BAD that I didn't take her to the vet sooner. I just had NO IDEA!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

the vet will need to test her for a urinary tract infection or crystals in her urine. 

Here is the sticky thread that explains how to get the urine out:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11535


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes, definitely make sure the peeing isn't caused by a medical problem first thing.

About removing the stains and odor, the Febreze won't work. You need a stain and odor remover that has enzymes in it to break down the urine. This thread also has a lot of very valuable tips on how to deal with this problem.

Good luck!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

When cats have a urinary tract infection, they associate their pee pain with the litter box, therefore they pee everywhere but the litterbox because they think it won't hurt as bad. So yes, having her checked for an infection would be a good idea. If it's an infection, she'll probably get a shot of antibiotics and maybe some meds to take home. That should clear it up.

Cats can be very picky. You mentioned you got her a new litter box last week....you are right, she just may not like it. Is it like her old one or is it pretty different? Did you change litter? Is there anyway you could revert back to the old one and see if that does the trick?

She could be jealous of the guy you brought back to the house but I doubt that'd make her pee everywhere so I think you are okay in that sense.

As for cleaning up the pee....I have found that Resolve works pretty good. I spray it on the pee spots (my cat recently had some peeing problems) and wait a few minutes then blot it up. Really, just follow the directions. The Resolve seems to neutralize the odor pretty good. I follow up a few days after and spray it too. 

I'm not sure your pillows can be saved. Febreeze might cover up the odor but you should really wash the pillow cases (I'm sure you have) and pillows or get new pillows. The pee probably penetrated deep in the core of the pillow and I'm not sure if a cleaner would get that out...

Good luck, let us know the outcome!


----------



## Mollikins (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for all your valuable advice.

The pillows went out with last night's trash - I saved the pillow cases but am tempted to throw them out. We'll see once I wash everything.

The vet's office doesn't open for another 2 hours, so I will see what they think about her peeing.

As for the litter box....she was using it from Sunday to about Friday.
BUT last night, when I went to change the litter (I change every Sunday but I do a major scoop every other day - but last week from Wed to Sun - I was so busy I didn't have time to scoop on Fri - or Sat - and maybe that was her problem?.) On Sun - - She had covered the litter with the litter liner. I've never used a litter liner before. So, I didn't put another liner in - so the litter is just like it was.

I also NEED to change litter brands, as I've been using the Arm & Hammer clumping litter, which I have been told can cause respiratory infections because when she breathes it - it can get in her lungs and the little particles can begin to clump. So, I was told to get - - I think it's Worlds Best Cat Litter - - and I got that - last night - I sprinkled a thin layer on top of the litter in her box and mixed it in there - but just a tiny bit. I was told to mix a little - wait until Wed, mix a bit more, then keep mixing more every 4 days or so until I'm only using that litter.

So, the litter wasn't changed until Sunday.


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

Some females in heat will pee everywhere to find a mate, that might contribute to the problem.

Michelle


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

If you're going to switch to World's Best litter, then you should go read this thread. I've been using chicken feed for litter ever since I saw that thread and am not going back. I've found the chicken feed is actually better than clumping clay and it is cheaper than even the store brand I used to use. It clumps hard and controls odor really well. A 50lb. bag fills both of my litter buckets (which held 35lbs. of clay litter each) AND fills both litter boxes, sometimes with a little left over. So from that, I figured it replaces about 80+lbs. of clay litter. 50lbs. of chicken feed- $11.99 at my local Tractor Supply vs. 80lbs. of Exquisicat clumping clay litter (two 40lb. boxes at $9.99 each) for a total of $19.98. You can easily see the difference.

I know that World's Best Cat Litter is WAAAAAY more expensive than that! It's close to $1 a pound in my store.

Try the chicken feed, you'll be amazed at how well it works. I use Du-Mor non-medicated chick starter feed. The only problem I ever had with it is that Dude the dingbat used to occasionally snack on it when the litterbox was freshly filled with clean chicken feed, but I mixed in a bit of Arm & Hammer scented litter powder to make it smell less appetizing to him and he stopped "sampling" it every now and then.


----------



## dd_co_ol_dd (Feb 18, 2007)

So I am not the only one that has their cat peeing everywhere! Well, my cat has started peeing an most things "soft", like the sofa, the bed, the folded comforter. But he also pees in his regular place. In India we dont have litter boxes. Instead we have certain "corners" where we speard ols newspaper and they pee on them. He has been peeing on it for over a year, but only now has started to pee, once a day, on the "softness". and most wierd, he even has started taking his dinner (steamed fish) onto the "softness" to eat! I dont know why he has started doing this all of a sudden. I tried putting napthol balls (he doesnt like the smell) on my sofa and bed, but it didnt work. Any sugestions?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

First I have to say that having a cat to pee in a corner on newspaper is not a natural situation for the cat. They like to bury their waste. So here, when a cat starts going outside it's box, we know there is something wrong and it's likely to be medical. With this situation, I'm not sure that the same logic can apply. 

But, I was reading your other post about one of the cats hissing and growling at the other. Is the one doing the hissing/growling the same one that's peeing in the wrong place? If it is, then I'd say it's pretty likely that there is something going on like a urinary tract infection that is making him go outside of the usual spot (they associate the pain with that spot and try somewhere else) and assuming there's pain, he may be grumpy about it. 

Also, is this peeing truly letting out a stream or is he spraying? The spraying is a territory marking behavior and would come from not being neutered? 

You may have a combination of things going on. I think the important thing now is to get them to the vet asap to be neutered and tested for urinary issues. 

You also mentioned that he eats poached fish for dinner. This is not a balanced diet for a cat and he will eventually end up with nutritional deficiencies that will make him sick.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

as with the original poster, you need to have a veterinarian check him to make sure that this is not caused by a urinary tract infection or crystals in his urine. 

Cats actually PREFER to go to the bathroom in their litter box (or outside or where ever his normal place of elimination is, if you don't have a litter box) and if they start going in odd places it is a sign that something may be medically wrong. If it is a medical condition like crystals, and if it is left untreated the cat can become VERY ill and require emergency surgery to save his life. 

I would get him in to see a doctor as soon as possible.

Also, I just wanted to mention that you should be careful because some cats have food allergies to fish, but that would cause different problems, not inappropriate urination.


----------



## dd_co_ol_dd (Feb 18, 2007)

well, he does go out to the garden to pee when he wants to during the day. Its only during the night that he does it on the paper, and well, he does sort of "bury" it coz we keep lots of bits of paper too. 

Spraying for territory? It could be. I have not actually seen him peeing. I'll keep my eye open to watch him to see what hes doing. And yes, I will take him to the vet asap. My dad is not keeping and so am unble to go to the vet right now. otherwise I would have taken him to the vet. Thanks a lot for the responses. 

As for the food, our vet told us that steamed fish is alright to be given to cats. we also give them milk, soft bread, and for dinner they have "Cat food" (in dry form like peletts). in the morning they have boiled egg, one each. The vet says that is fine food for the cats.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

dd_co_ol_dd said:


> well, he does go out to the garden to pee when he wants to during the day. Its only during the night that he does it on the paper, and well, he does sort of "bury" it coz we keep lots of bits of paper too.


If he makes a mess with the paper you can always put the shredded paper in a shallow plastic container to contain the "mess" he makes.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, I heard that shredded newspaper can be used in a box instead of clay. Milk can give cats diarrhea  . Its better to give them goat's milk or cat's milk from the store :wink: . Canned food is better for them too because it has all the nutrients in it  . You can check here for what's the best food and compare the ingredients, I would suggest Innova, Wellness, Natural Balance or Nutro or something along those lines of ingredients, here's the link :wink: : http://www.naturapet.com/display.php?d=home-tab The vets are not always right, you know, its better to do your own research. Good luck!


----------

